# What do you consider the keys to succes in the field?



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

What helpsyou put more geese on the ground?
1.Calls
2.concealment
3.location
4.Decoys
JUst wanted to hear some feedback from all you goose hunters,hoping to get some activity in here.New to the site and things look good,just want to get to some opinions!Take er easy... k:


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Can I choose all of the above? 

That would be my guess!


----------



## Letemwork (Jun 16, 2002)

1ST Location location location!!!
2nd Concealment
3rd decoys
4th calls
and did I mention LOCATION!!!!!
Here is why Location Be where the birds want to be!!!
Hide
Decoys where geese should be!!!
Calls sound as lifelike as you can!!


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I meant to put down, too! 

Right on!

How's everything going Letemwork?

It's awful hot down here in the salt mines!

Take her easy!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Letemwrk pretty much nailed it !!!


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I dont mean to ruffle anyones feathers here, but I think that you can have the best location and sound great, but if you are not consealed you can kiss your great day good by. All of the options above all play a huge part. Just my two cents


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

The location and cocealment are my two top choices.
All the rest is to but have seen it time and time again,the right place at the right time and stay still...money more times than not!
I also am a big advocate on proper use of your calls,that has made more days than not!!
Thanks for the input fellas lets get this site a rockin!!!!


----------

